# I have Progress Sport springs. Thinking about switch to Eibach Pro-Kits



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

*I have Progress Sport springs. Thinking about a switch to Eibach Pro-Kits*

I've had Progress Sport Springs (1.7") with KYB AGX's for half a year now.
It handles great (except for my sh!tty tires), but a little too stiff.
My passengers are complaining about every bump in the road.

I was wondering if Pro-kits (1.4") is less stiff, and would be a noticeable difference.

So whoever's had both (I doubt it), please comment.

Or just those with Pro-kits, comment on how they are compared to stock... or just how un/comfortable they are.

Thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if you're going to match up the eibachs with the agx's, that would be great, the eibachs are not too stiff, but the drop is pretty conservative............and no, don't load up the car too much, for less whining.......even i took out my rear seats for that purpose....


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I would call a 1.4 or 1.5" drop very mild.
Conservative compared to a 2" Sprint springs drop.

My real question is how stiff the Pro-Kits are.

My Progress springs are very stiff... bothering me just a bit, but bothering my passengers a lot.


----------

